# spray can or brush on lacquer?



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Was curious if anyone has yielded good results with a lacquer finish from a spray can (that you buy at a hardware store). I decided to finish my humidor with lacquer, and bought a spray can lacquer. Any advice, comments? is brush on better or easier??


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Those cans are perfect for small jobs like a humidor. Plus you don't have to worry about cleaning up a gun or brush! I have used the deft rattle can spray on a few small projects and it worked just fine.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

I use the spray cans all the time to waterproof my birdhouses and I love the way they turn out.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Like Julian response the spray can are great for such projects. I even use spray cans on small table tops. Just clear out the spray tip after each use til the can is empty. This is done by turning the can upside down and spraying the tip clear until air is discharge from the spray tip, if you don't the tip will dry with product and is render useless. Good luck…Blkcherry


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

Don't neglect using sanding sealer, also lacquer lays down best when the surface your spraying and the spray you are using are warm. Either warm up your shop or since it is a smaller piece, you might let it warm in the house with the spray, take it out spray it and then bring it back in. One more thing, spraycan lacquer has alot of thinner in it and the overspray is VERY flammable.


----------



## jospray (Jan 25, 2010)

if you lay on 2 light coats of sanding sealer before rubbing down with 320 lubrisil , then lay on 2 coats of satin pc lacquer . you may want tofinish off by using a finishing wax applied with oooo steel wool and buff with a soft cloth '.. any prob just contact me.


----------

